# How to know if a watch is indeed stolen



## Rockjock

How is one to know if a watch is indeed stolen? Say I was to buy a watch second hand how can one find out if it is indeed stolen? I am told you can call the company, be it Rolex, Omega etc.. and ask but what is stopping the seller from a month or 2 down the line to report it stolen, then while it goes in for a service the buyer is on the hook? 

Any tips on how one can protect oneself?


----------



## Sea-Wolf

Are you asking about the following hypothetical scenario: is a buyer in trouble if, after buying a watch from a seller who owns lawful title to said watch so as to pass said ownership onto the buyer on being paid, etc. for same, that seller should subsequently turn around and reports said watch stolen post-sale? Short answer: No. On concluding a mutually agreed upon transaction and actually paying the price, then, generally speaking you become the lawful owner with the seller no longer having any interest in the thing he sold assuming that seller had lawful title to sell the thing he did, a valid contract, etc. etc. etc.

I'm assuming you don't meet "sellers" in parking lots or back-alleys selling watches from under their trench coats and/or who offer to sell you a Rolex or something for a dollar, right? Just teasing. Like all transactions, be it for a used car or watch or whatever, be sure to deal with a reputable seller, asking a lot of questions and know what it is you're buying (and what a reasonable price is). Document everything in writing, i.e. paper trail. This way, in the event of such a hypothetical happening, you'd have proof that said seller sold X watch with Y serial number to you on such and such date for X amount, etc. (attached to which being proof of payment by you of that amount, be it by paypal, credit card, etc. proving same). Same as would if buying a used car. Unlike cars, however, there's no title registry, though manufacturer's do maintain a stolen registry if reported to them, as you say. That said, common sense goes a long way.

If you're reallly worried about it, there's lots of good information out there on the Internet for consumers, such as buying guides etc. Always best to meet up in person if possible, and I like to do so at a jewelry store--i.e., a public place where both parties feel comfortable, etc., and items can be authenticated on the spot as an added bonus. Hope this helps.


----------



## Justin2830

The most important thing you can ever do when buying ANYTHING in a private sale is create a receipt. For those who have not done this before you can Google templates on line and use them to create your own receipt. I include a picture of the item, the serial number if any, and the sellers name, price, date, DL number, item name, and a statement etc. If it turns out the item or in this case the watch is stolen you will not be charged with receiving stolen property (major felony). If the POlice arrest the guy and he says he sold the watch to you it is likely you will be charged with receiving stolen property with no receipt. The receipt shows you bought the watch in good faith.....dont talk to cops until you have talked to your lawyer. Sometimes when I have asked the seller for a DL number after writing the persons name down.... I hear ....I dont have one.....I lost it.....they took it away. If this happens walk away.....seller is probably not the owner. You want nothing to indicate this.


----------

